# How to add the capture date to photo?



## Denis (Feb 12, 2015)

Up to this moment I thought putting a capture date to a photo is a moveton, untill a new customer asked me to do so with the whole bunch of his photo. This tiny detail turned into a real pain in the neck. It is possible to put the capture date using 'Slideshow' tab, but photos exported without dates. 

My Nikon D610 doesn't support this function. They say 'too professional for that'. :thinking: 

Does Lightroom take up this challenge? How can I put a date on photos in one-two clicks?

I'm using Lightroom 5.
Thanks for sharing your ideas and exprerience on the subject.
Denis.


----------



## Modesto Vega (Feb 12, 2015)

Denis said:


> Up to this moment I thought putting a capture date to a photo is a moveton, untill a new customer asked me to do so with the whole bunch of his photo. This tiny detail turned into a real pain in the neck. It is possible to put the capture date using 'Slideshow' tab, but photos exported without dates.
> 
> My Nikon D610 doesn't support this function. They say 'too professional for that'. :thinking:
> 
> ...


It depends on what Lr module you are using. For instance, on the print module all you have to do is select Date from photo info. But I got the feeling reading your post that you want to superimpose the date on the photograph, like a watermark, and that your are not using the print module.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 12, 2015)

In which case, look at the LR/Mogrify2 plug-in. Works great, ideal for adding borders and/or metadata tokens (such as capture date) and/or text during the export process.


----------



## Denis (Feb 12, 2015)

Modesto Vega said:


> It depends on what Lr module you are using. For instance, on the print module all you have to do is select Date from photo info. But I got the feeling reading your post that you want to superimpose the date on the photograph, like a watermark, and that your are not using the print module.


Thank you for your reply. Your feeling is correct - I don't print those photos, just have to superimpose (just a right word for it!) the capture date on the photos and send them to the customer by e-mail.



Jim Wilde said:


> In which case, look at the LR/Mogrify2 plug-in. Works great, ideal for adding borders and/or metadata tokens (such as capture date) and/or text during the export process.


Thanks for this info. Gone to search for the plug-in!


----------



## Modesto Vega (Feb 12, 2015)

Denis said:


> Thank you for your reply. Your feeling is correct - I don't print those photos, just have to superimpose (just a right word for it!) the capture date on the photos and send them to the customer by e-mail.
> 
> 
> Thanks for this info. Gone to search for the plug-in!


The plug-in is the answer, there is no other way I can think of doing that out-of-box with Lr.


----------



## Denis (Feb 12, 2015)

Works just perfectly! Thank you again, Jim Wilde and Modesto Vega!


----------

